# Plasma Vol



## mac762339 (Feb 1, 2008)

Anybody ever try this stuff its a supplement for vascularity? Heard some good stuff from one dude just wanna know if anyone else got a take.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*plasma vol*

Go to synthetek.com. Check out the synthelator. I can not give you personal experiences but do a search on this and check out the threads from BigA.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*one more thing*

Also, diet is the best thing for vascularity IMO.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 19, 2008)

mac762339 said:


> Anybody ever try this stuff its a supplement for vascularity? Heard some good stuff from one dude just wanna know if anyone else got a take.



old post but curious what the ingredients in this product are?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 22, 2008)

ALIN said:


> old post but curious what the ingredients in this product are?



I just found a product that is suppose to contain the above in. Some info listed below.


Pump syatem (contains plasma vol)
£45.00
NxLabs Presents:
Pump System
Limited Edition

Extreme Pumps And Insane Vascularity!

The complete Pump System™ is made up of three cutting-edge products: Plasmavol™, Vaso™ and NoSurge™ and the all inclusive P.U.M.P. Book written by Chad Nicholls. 

It won’t be long now before the seams of your shirt will be hanging on for dear life as you experience what extreme muscle pumps and freaky vascularity are all about! 

Plasmavol is the first and only supplement specifically created to jack up blood plasma volume with a breakthrough compound called creatine glycerol ester, which works quickly and aggressively to increase blood plasma volume. 

Blood plasma is a yellow liquid that accounts for nearly 55% of your body’s total blood volume. Blood plasma carries vital nutrients (e.g., amino acids, creatine, glucose, minerals and vitamins), hormones (e.g. insulin and testosterone) and oxygen to the cells in the body, while removing byproducts of metabolism (e.g. carbon dioxide, urea and lactic acid).



Serving Size: 4 Capsules
Servings Per Container: 32

Amount Per Serving:

Vaso:

Tri-Pump™ (NO Stimulating Complex) -- 3000mg 
--Tri-Arginine alpha-ketoglutarate 
--Tri-arginine malate 
--Tri-creatine malate 
--Citrulline-malate 
Nitrase™ (NOS Upregulating Complex) -- 300mg 
--Ashwagandha (Withania somnifera)(root) 
--Licorice (Glycyrrhiza glabra)(root) 
Explode™ (Arginase Inhibiting Comlex) -- 100mg 
--L-Valine 
--L-Norvaline 
--Ornithine alpha-ketoglutarate

Other Ingredients: 
Calcium Phosphate, Cellulose Ethers, Gelatin and Magnesium Stearate. 

Directions: 
Take 4 capsules twice daily - once in the morning on an empty stomach and again 30 minutes before lunch or your workout. Consume at least 8 cups of water daily while using Vaso.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just google it. Quite funny some of the stuff written about it. The original product info is listed below. That is for plasmavol. The prices variations are huge between sellers so look up a few. It does sound decent but you have to laugh at what they write... that freak staring back at you 


_You shoot a serving into a glass of water, mix it up and drink it down before you train! You feel something surge almost immediately, but you can’t imagine anything could work this fast. You get to the gym, throw your bag into your locker and as you head out, catch a glimpse of yourself in the mirror. You have to rub your eyes to make sure you’re not hallucinating. But that freak staring back at you is the real deal – the one with firehouse veins blasting out of his guns; with muscles so pumped, so hard and full, it feels like they’re going to blow any second. And while you haven’t even hit the weights yet, you smile when you think, “This is gonna’ be one serious session!” 

That’s the story on PLASMAVOL™ 
This revolutionary formula from the researchers at NxLabs® is so powerful, so fast; it can jack up your vascularity and deliver unprecedented pumps before you’ve banged out your first rep. 

It’s not creatine. It’s not nitric oxide. It’s something completely new. From its exclusive stable creatine glycerol ester to the lightning-quick liquid delivery system, PLASMAVOL™ creates a whole new class in bodybuilding science. It’s the ultimate formula for reaching a professional level of vascularity, delivering awe-inspiring pump and achieving a level of muscularity and strength unheard of outside of the pros. 

This ground-breaking formula pulls interstitial fluid into your blood, creating a monstrous increase in plasma volume for an insanely vascular, full and round muscular look previously reserved for the pros._


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds like some good marketing. may try it just for the fun of it to see how and if it works to any degree.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 23, 2008)

ALIN said:


> sounds like some good marketing. may try it just for the fun of it to see how and if it works to any degree.



I will do the same. Over the top marketing (like most things) but it sounds decent. I saw the 3 in 1 version for about $45 somewhere. I think I will try it in the middle of my bulking cycle.

I didn't list the ingredients for the plasma vol but they sound interesting. Although it is in a powder format so I am guessing absorption is super quick and results are brief and soon disappear. I will still try it out though. You should temporarily put alittle bit of water weight on as it will retain it. The fact they want you to drink 8 glasses of water during your workout shows this. It's defo worth a try though.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 26, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:


> I will do the same. Over the top marketing (like most things) but it sounds decent. I saw the 3 in 1 version for about $45 somewhere. I think I will try it in the middle of my bulking cycle.
> 
> I didn't list the ingredients for the plasma vol but they sound interesting. Although it is in a powder format so I am guessing absorption is super quick and results are brief and soon disappear. I will still try it out though. You should temporarily put alittle bit of water weight on as it will retain it. The fact they want you to drink 8 glasses of water during your workout shows this. It's defo worth a try though.



Ive had good results during OFF cycle periods using CREATINE,NO2 but mosxt OTC products never really pan out,,,only a few like I mentioned.


----------

